# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Check my pronunciation, please

## Marcus

I decided to record a sample of a text which was placed by rockzmom about rainbow.
Please, listen and tell me what drawbacks I have in my pronunciation: Яндекс.Народ  - here is my recording.
Thanks.

----------


## chaika

I had to play it several times. 
sunlight  one word, one stress
raindrops vowel /o/ should be more /a/ like
theyact pronounce as if one word stressed on last syllable
prism прызм not призм
form in AmE the /r/ is clearer. Are you trying for BrE? 
horizon харАЙзн 
and its two ends __? horizon  «-- did not understand.

----------


## Marcus

> I had to play it several times. 
> sunlight  one word, one stress
> raindrops vowel /o/ should be more /a/ like
> theyact pronounce as if one word stressed on last syllable
> prism прызм not призм
> form in AmE the /r/ is clearer. Are you trying for BrE? 
> horizon харАЙзн 
> and its two ends __? horizon  «-- did not understand.

 Я читаю в британском произношении, потому что меня так учили, и по-другому не могу. Спасибо.
Вот текст: "When the sunlight strikes raindrops in the air, they act as a prism and form a rainbow. The rainbow is a division of white light into many beautiful colors. These take the shape of a long round arch, with its path high above, and its two ends apparently beyond the horizon."

----------


## alexsms

apparently - ударение должно быть на 2 слог.

----------


## Marcus

> apparently - ударение должно быть на 2 слог.

 Вывод: не посмотришь слово в словаре - обязательно промажешь.

----------

